# Afton "Alps"



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I was listening to the CEO of Vail Resorts on CNBC the other day. He said he bought those bunny hills to "tempt" you all out west on vacation to where you will spend your money freely.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I was listening to the CEO of Vail Resorts on CNBC the other day. He said he bought those bunny hills to "tempt" you all out west on vacation to where you will spend your money freely.



Lol, makes sense i guess. The problem is everybody that went out west this year after they started advertising the deals got shut out at Vail, Breck, all of em. They better get their poop in a group for next year, or they're gonna have a ton of pissed off guests. Like me, cuz i'ma gonna try to get out there next season.:laugh:


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

Could be worse. my local hill has 280 feet of vert. 10 second runs gets old fast.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GOskiLF_bum said:


> Could be worse. my local hill has 280 feet of vert. 10 second runs gets old fast.


You're in Madison? Have you traveled to Granite Peak yet? You're almost the exact distance I am from there. I heard it's the best hill in wi.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

i've been there a few times. well worth the trip. good runs that offer different terrain for all levels...tree runs, steep runs, good park, high speed lift or two, and just a good overall midwest hill. i'd give it a go if i were you for sure.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy crap........Afton has more lifts than trails.......... 

I've been to Granite Peak a few times and if you're within a couple of hours travel time it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Granite Peak









700', 74 runs.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

holy lifts batman :huh:

Almost every run has a lift???


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

seriouscat said:


> holy lifts batman :huh:
> 
> Almost every run has a lift???


I think they have to. Short runs, long slow lifts equal ridic lines. It'd be worse without so many. Plus, there's no good way to get from run to run at the top. I mean, i link as many runs as i can at afton and it equates to maybe a minute ride. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Granite Peak is my local hill and I work there. I'm not being biased when I say it is the best that Wisconsin has to offer. Not even close.

Another 5" of snow hit Wausau last night and it's still snowing here. Better get here quick though...spring hours start soon and the hill also closes for the year on April 7th.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The POS hill they bought in Michigan is even smaller.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Derp said:


> Granite Peak is my local hill and I work there. I'm not being biased when I say it is the best that Wisconsin has to offer. Not even close.
> 
> Another 5" of snow hit Wausau last night and it's still snowing here. Better get here quick though...spring hours start soon and the hill also closes for the year on April 7th.


I believe they fired up spring hours (and prices) officially today. I'm hoping I can get up there this weekend. 



sabatoa said:


> The POS hill they bought in Michigan is even smaller.


I heard this was near detroit? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to Holiday Mountain, Monticello NY. 180 heavenly vertical feet - three trails and one lift. The trails on the left are open never. 

http://www.holidaymtn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/TrailMap_full.jpg


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I believe they fired up spring hours (and prices) officially today. I'm hoping I can get up there this weekend.


Price yes, hours starting the 25th I believe.

If you want the best bang for your buck this weekend, come Saturday night. $17.00+tax for a lift ticket from 4pm-9pm.

Friday night I'll be up there riding, Saturday night I'll be working the bottom of our Comet lift.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy shit! Those hills have more lifts that Whistler-Blackcomb?!? :blink:

Even something as wide as Fernie, or spread out as lake Louise only have 8 and 7 lifts respectively. Not including magic carpets.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> I believe they fired up spring hours (and prices) officially today. I'm hoping I can get up there this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this was near detroit? :icon_scratch:


Yep, about 45 mins from downtown Detroit.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> THIS, sadly, is our best local hill. 350 whole feet of vertical, with the longest run being 3000' feet. :huh:
> 
> THIS is also what Vail Resorts just bought.


I was at Afton last Wednesday with my four kids. With 10 inches of new snow and clear skies it was a great day. We got there early and stayed late. By far the best day I have had at any resort in the metro area. 

My wife is having some knee issues so she spent the day in the main chalet. A group of architects came through and were discussing the plans to remodel the main chalet. The new owners are investing $10 million in Afton.

I hope the rain last weekend didn't wreck the snow out there. I would like to head out there at least one more time this year. Let us know how the conditions are after you go this weekend.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> I was at Afton last Wednesday with my four kids. With 10 inches of new snow and clear skies it was a great day. We got there early and stayed late. By far the best day I have had at any resort in the metro area.
> 
> My wife is having some knee issues so she spent the day in the main chalet. A group of architects came through and were discussing the plans to remodel the main chalet. The new owners are investing $10 million in Afton.
> 
> I hope the rain last weekend didn't wreck the snow out there. I would like to head out there at least one more time this year. Let us know how the conditions are after you go this weekend.


:thumbsup: I'm with you on this as I've always had fun at afton. Although I'd prob have fun at any resort with ten inches of new snow.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Afton is the shit! Best hill south of Duluth by far(never been to granite peak) 

Vail bought Afton because they'll make money off it, period.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> I was at Afton last Wednesday with my four kids. With 10 inches of new snow and clear skies it was a great day. We got there early and stayed late. By far the best day I have had at any resort in the metro area.
> 
> My wife is having some knee issues so she spent the day in the main chalet. A group of architects came through and were discussing the plans to remodel the main chalet. The new owners are investing $10 million in Afton.
> 
> I hope the rain last weekend didn't wreck the snow out there. I would like to head out there at least one more time this year. Let us know how the conditions are after you go this weekend.


Don't get me wrong, I enjoy Afton, I have my season pass there, I just wish it was taller. I think they've done a GREAT job with what they have to work with. The staff has been great, the food at Paul's Pub is lights out, they let you tailgate, and they even try to accommodate the hard to please park rats. 

I went Friday night and it was already icy again. The rain, qnd then being windy and cold just packed it all done and iced it up good again. I went the day it snowed and yeah that was a blast too.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

C.B. said:


> Afton is the shit! Best hill south of Duluth by far(never been to granite peak)
> 
> Vail bought Afton because they'll make money off it, period.


Granite Peak is much better than Afton, but that's my opinion. GP is double the vert and has more to offer. And Vail bought Afton to drive business to the resorts out west. While they'll make money off of Afton, at least i would think they would, this is definitely a marketing strategy as well.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd be suspicious of any resort that's a golf course and ski area all-in-one. Don't know if I could handle the 100 yard runs for very long, either...have to be pretty desperate. However, I know there's lots of places that are even flatter, with even shorter runs, less lifts and less snow than afton.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy Afton, I have my season pass there, I just wish it was taller. I think they've done a GREAT job with what they have to work with. The staff has been great, the food at Paul's Pub is lights out, they let you tailgate, and they even try to accommodate the hard to please park rats.
> 
> I went Friday night and it was already icy again. The rain, qnd then being windy and cold just packed it all done and iced it up good again. I went the day it snowed and yeah that was a blast too.


Deacon, have you been to Afton at all this week? I may go Saturday. Curious what the snow is like. 

I went to Wild Mountain on Wednesday. I was suprised to see the melt. It seems like a ton of snow in my front yard but not on the hills. Spring is coming.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

My nearest snow hill (3 hours). 300 ft vert. Maybe 12 inches of natural snow in a good year. Pretty pathetic, especially for a $40 dollar lift ticket!!!










Not worth the drive or the money, so it goes to the Colorado fund instead.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Deacon, have you been to Afton at all this week? I may go Saturday. Curious what the snow is like.
> 
> I went to Wild Mountain on Wednesday. I was suprised to see the melt. It seems like a ton of snow in my front yard but not on the hills. Spring is coming.


I went lat night. They still have a good base, but it was a pretty rough ride. This morning it maybe ok with the grooming, but if we have another 45 degree day like yesterday I'll probably stay home. I think I'm gonna huck it out to granite peak today. I like their spring prices!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I went lat night. They still have a good base, but it was a pretty rough ride. This morning it maybe ok with the grooming, but if we have another 45 degree day like yesterday I'll probably stay home. I think I'm gonna huck it out to granite peak today. I like their spring prices!


Thanks for the heads up. Have fun


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Have fun


Yep, it's freezing rain right now in Hudson (12 miles north of Afton). If you're in the metro drive carefully wherever you go today. The weather says it's snowing in wausau, I'm leaving right now, should get there right about when they open.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Yep, it's freezing rain right now in Hudson (12 miles north of Afton). If you're in the metro drive carefully wherever you go today. The weather says it's snowing in wausau, I'm leaving right now, should get there right about when they open.


I'm heading to GP too. Only a 5 minute drive for me :yahoo:

Snowing good here and will be all day.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Derp said:


> I'm heading to GP too. Only a 5 minute drive for me :yahoo:
> 
> Snowing good here and will be all day.


Nice. 
I just stopped in cadott for a sec, and it's definitely better than it was 80 miles back. Another hour and I'll be happy!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, THAT was an adventure! Great hill, but now I have to seriously reevaluate my skill level. And i need a stiffer board.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Well, THAT was an adventure! Great hill, but now I have to seriously reevaluate my skill level. And i need a stiffer board.


Really!? How long have you been snowboarding?


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Well, THAT was an adventure! Great hill, but now I have to seriously reevaluate my skill level. And i need a stiffer board.


did you head to granite peak? worth the trip? hopefully the snow was ok...rained down in madison allllllllllllll damn day.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GOskiLF_bum said:


> did you head to granite peak? worth the trip? hopefully the snow was ok...rained down in madison allllllllllllll damn day.


I did, it was great. The snow was really good (for what I'm used to), it wasn't very busy, the runs are long and fast for the midwest and they have high speed lifts that fly you up. Great great time. And the 9-4 ticket was only $45.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I did, it was great. The snow was really good (for what I'm used to), it wasn't very busy, the runs are long and fast for the midwest and they have high speed lifts that fly you up. Great great time. And the 9-4 ticket was only $45.


good...i'm glad you liked it. we don't have much in the midwest but they are one of the best, if not the best. haven't been to lutsen or bohemia though so that may be an unfair statement.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Really!? How long have you been snowboarding?


Well, I started two years ago, technically.... I rented I think twice. Then I bought a setup for last season, rode it three times, snapping my achilles the third time out. But I've been out maybe 15 times this year.. But some were short. Friday night I only rode an hour, it was crappy snow and I was exhausted from work and didn't want to kill myself.

I can ride anything afton has except bumps... couldn't ride bumps when i skied either- we're just not compatible. 

The blues at GP are the blacks at Afton... I made the mistake of riding lift 5 all the way up. I was not confident in my ability to ride those hills down, they were way steep and narrow. I ended up over by the the high speed 6 most of the day. Hit 48mph at one point, and the boards behavior (and the fact that it's too big for me and a park board) told me I need a new one for next year. :laugh:










I DID ride some of the stuff over by the high speed quad, I did ok there, but when I started to get tired it started to make me nervous.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Well, I started two years ago, technically.... I rented I think twice. Then I bought a setup for last season, rode it three times, snapping my achilles the third time out. But I've been out maybe 15 times this year.. But some were short. Friday night I only rode an hour, it was crappy snow and I was exhausted from work and didn't want to kill myself.
> 
> I can ride anything afton has except bumps... couldn't ride bumps when i skied either- we're just not compatible.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. I will have to take that trip next year. Lutsen also. 

The forecast changed for next week. Less snow and more cold. I was hoping to hit Afton one more time. Spring break next week for the metro area schools. It maybe a zoo.

Next weekend they have a food drive. Bring can goods and pay $8.00 for your lift ticket. Have you heard how bad it gets there on those weekends?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Sounds great. I will have to take that trip next year. Lutsen also.
> 
> The forecast changed for next week. Less snow and more cold. I was hoping to hit Afton one more time. Spring break next week for the metro area schools. It maybe a zoo.
> 
> Next weekend they have a food drive. Bring can goods and pay $8.00 for your lift ticket. Have you heard how bad it gets there on those weekends?


I haven't, but I'd think I'd get there at opening bell. By mid day I'm sure it's gonna be crazy busy. Head for the highlands and you'll probably get a fair amount of runs in before it gets tracked out.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I haven't, but I'd think I'd get there at opening bell. By mid day I'm sure it's gonna be crazy busy. Head for the highlands and you'll probably get a fair amount of runs in before it gets tracked out.


Thanks.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad to see you enjoyed Granite Peak. For this time of year the conditions are really good. Another 3 inches of snow fell last night and there is another storm coming Sunday night.

Glades here are the best I've seen in several years. Rode them a good two hours yesterday before I had to go back to the groomers. Tree skiing just takes too much of my energy.

Lutsen is bigger than Granite Peak, but if you are South of Wausau you are looking at one helluva drive to get there. I think it's 6 hours from here. I'll put GP up against any other hill in Wisconsin though for overall experience.

Took some footage yesterday with my Contour. Hoping to mash it up this week and will link something up here real soon. I'll likely put it in the "Granite Peak" thread though.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Derp said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed Granite Peak. For this time of year the conditions are really good. Another 3 inches of snow fell last night and there is another storm coming Sunday night.
> 
> Glades here are the best I've seen in several years. Rode them a good two hours yesterday before I had to go back to the groomers. Tree skiing just takes too much of my energy.
> 
> ...


Are you in your 40's with a beard? I saw a guy riding around yesterday with a goggle cam... Wasn't too many people there. 

Yeah, the GP thread would make more sense. I've kinda hijacked my own thread.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Are you in your 40's with a beard? I saw a guy riding around yesterday with a goggle cam... Wasn't too many people there.
> 
> Yeah, the GP thread would make more sense. I've kinda hijacked my own thread.


41 with extremely salt & peppered beard. Contour cam mounted on side of my Bern helmet.

I was surprised how little people were there, but I'll gladly take it! The cupid lift on the far East side was almost empty. Had entire runs and glades completely to ourselves.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Derp said:


> 41 with extremely salt & peppered beard. Contour cam mounted on side of my Bern helmet.
> 
> I was surprised how little people were there, but I'll gladly take it! The cupid lift on the far East side was almost empty. Had entire runs and glades completely to ourselves.


Funny. I'm positive I saw you a couple times... The contour gave it away not on the east hills though. I didn't know how to get Over there, and like I said ^, when I took that one lift to the peak, all those blacks up there were out of my skill level. Well, cheers!


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Funny. I'm positive I saw you a couple times... The contour gave it away not on the east hills though. I didn't know how to get Over there, and like I said ^, when I took that one lift to the peak, all those blacks up there were out of my skill level. Well, cheers!


You probably did see me. We rode the entire hill. 6 person high speed for a bit, then over to the 4 person high speed. Then to East. Quick break for lunch and right back to West and finished up our day on East.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Sounds great. I will have to take that trip next year. Lutsen also.
> 
> The forecast changed for next week. Less snow and more cold. I was hoping to hit Afton one more time. Spring break next week for the metro area schools. It maybe a zoo.
> 
> Next weekend they have a food drive. Bring can goods and pay $8.00 for your lift ticket. Have you heard how bad it gets there on those weekends?


I just got an email about the food drive 3/23-3/24. Four non-perishable food items equals an $8 lift ticket. :-D


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I just got an email about the food drive 3/23-3/24. Four non-perishable food items equals an $8 lift ticket. :-D


Great. I thought it was 4 items and $8. I think I get emails from them. I had an issue signing up. I will check my email. We are going both days. Weather should be nice. Hopefully it won't be bonkers. You gonna be there this weekend?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Great. I thought it was 4 items and $8. I think I get emails from them. I had an issue signing up. I will check my email. We are going both days. Weather should be nice. Hopefully it won't be bonkers. You gonna be there this weekend?


I won't be. I'm here now, the kids have too much going on this weekend to make it out again. But man is it beautiful. And relatively quiet today.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I won't be. I'm here now, the kids have too much going on this weekend to make it out again. But man is it beautiful. And relatively quiet today.


Have fun. Perfect day.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I won't be. I'm here now, the kids have too much going on this weekend to make it out again. But man is it beautiful. And relatively quiet today.


Deacon, did you hit Afton Easter weekend? If so, how was the snow? Their website says they are open for the last day on Saturday 4/6/13. I may try to make it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Deacon, did you hit Afton Easter weekend? If so, how was the snow? Their website says they are open for the last day on Saturday 4/6/13. I may try to make it.


I didn't, my binding broke near the end of my day last time I was out, so I just called it a season. I'm retiring the board, and getting a new ride this summer. It's probably ok, but some of the runs are probably getting narrow. If it's not crazy warm this week (I don't watch the weather terrorists once my season's over), it should still be decent next Saturday. Attendance drops way off after spring break they tell me, so that should help.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, I saw you were looking at a new board. 

We killed it two weekends ago. Even the bottom of my feet hurt. I thought that would be our season. We went on the last day at Wild last year. Pretty icy.

We are thinking about season passes at Afton next year. Maybe even the Epic Pass. I need to make some money:dizzy: 5 snowboarders and my wife wants to ski next year too. I need to make some cash. Thanks for the info. See you around.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Yeah, I saw you were looking at a new board.
> 
> We killed it two weekends ago. Even the bottom of my feet hurt. I thought that would be our season. We went on the last day at Wild last year. Pretty icy.
> 
> We are thinking about season passes at Afton next year. Maybe even the Epic Pass. I need to make some money:dizzy: 5 snowboarders and my wife wants to ski next year too. I need to make some cash. Thanks for the info. See you around.


Yeah, ive been trying to talk momma into the family four pack (our youngest is 3-- she doesn't need a lift ticket), but she doesn't want to cough up $1239. I might ge the epic limited if I can work out going west for a week next season. But I'm also looking at maybe $1000 in new hard and softgoods. Thankfully we usually work a crapton of ot in the summer.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Yeah, ive been trying to talk momma into the family four pack (our youngest is 3-- she doesn't need a lift ticket), but she doesn't want to cough up $1239. I might ge the epic limited if I can work out going west for a week next season. But I'm also looking at maybe $1000 in new hard and softgoods. Thankfully we usually work a crapton of ot in the summer.


They reopened Trollhaugen for the weekend. $10 lift tickets. My kid just got his new board Wednesday for his birthday. We are going tomorrow. Bonus day for the season:yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> They reopened Trollhaugen for the weekend. $10 lift tickets. My kid just got his new board Wednesday for his birthday. We are going tomorrow. Bonus day for the season:yahoo:


This Saturday too...!

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...071383572.195391.66139413572&__user=294900163


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> My nearest snow hill (3 hours). 300 ft vert. Maybe 12 inches of natural snow in a good year. Pretty pathetic, especially for a $40 dollar lift ticket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Kanas City and I get a season pass to Snow Creek each year. They do a good job making snow and keeping the terrain park fresh. They rebuilt the park 3 times this season and average 3-4 each season. They make some very nice jumps and have rails that would fit in most medium CO terrain parks.

Granted, Snow Creek is small with very few runs but it is fun to get out and ride regardless. I just lap the park for 3-4 hours at a time when I go. The center run isn't that bad either...with the valley and slopes up either side...it is fun to ride up the sides and butter 180s and 360s. I actually went to Snow Creek 28 days this season and really enjoyed it. I made it out to Colorado for 15 days. Naturally, Colorado is more fun but I'm thankful to have a place this close that I can go out for an afternoon and have some fun.

Seriously, spend some time in the park...they do a great job and is is pretty fun.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> This Saturday too...!
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...071383572.195391.66139413572&__user=294900163


I just it on Facebook also. The snow was great last weekend. Not groomed and 10 inches of powder. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> This Saturday too...!
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...071383572.195391.66139413572&__user=294900163


Complete insanity outside right now!! I have 15 inches of snow on my driveway!! It may never stop snowing outside.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> Complete insanity outside right now!! I have 15 inches of snow on my driveway!! It may never stop snowing outside.


Niiiiiice! 
I'm just about to go outside and see what we have!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Well we only got a couple inches, but Troll said they got 8, and they opened up another lift, 15 runs open, same price. If I don't have to work, i'll be there all day. If you go, look for the guy in the grey Cottage View Drive-In hood. It'll probably be me. Say hey. :laugh:


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

I am at a home school conference in Rochester. To cool for school

Bluebird powder day at Trollhaugen today. Let me know how it goes. Tomorrow is my B-Day. I was hoping they would open. It would be a blast to snowboard on my B-Day.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

It was really fun, but a complete zoo. The parking lot was packed, and they had two lifts open, so the lines were ridic. The snow was fun, but by 3 I was starting to see ground peaking through in some spots. it was only 40, but the sun is really, really warm. I couldn't even wear my helmet, had to lose my base layer and goggles. I spoke to an instructor, and he said they're thinking about opening tomorrow. Really just depends on the weather. Rain= closed, but if it snows again, and he said it's supposed to, they'll open. Here's hoping! Happy birthday!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> It was really fun, but a complete zoo. The parking lot was packed, and they had two lifts open, so the lines were ridic. The snow was fun, but by 3 I was starting to see ground peaking through in some spots. it was only 40, but the sun is really, really warm. I couldn't even wear my helmet, had to lose my base layer and goggles. I spoke to an instructor, and he said they're thinking about opening tomorrow. Really just depends on the weather. Rain= closed, but if it snows again, and he said it's supposed to, they'll open. Here's hoping! Happy birthday!


Thanks. Wow, we got lucky last weekend. Conditions were awesome and there were few people. Sounds like you had a fun time anyway.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tow rope only, but still open 10-5 this saturday... My little ones have first communion, but I'm still going to try to find time for a few turns. I can't stop, i think I might have a problem.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Tow rope only, but still open 10-5 this saturday... My little ones have first communion, but I'm still going to try to find time for a few turns. I can't stop, i think I might have a problem.


I saw that on their Facebook page. Don't stop until you drop


----------



## Punkwest (Apr 5, 2013)

I was at afton alps twice this year. I thought it was quite fun minus the short runs. They had lots of neat park features and I loved the one terrain park where they had like 50 different rails in that small area. I will for sure visit it again next season. If ya got a weekend to kill Lutsen is pretty awesome for the midwest! I have my season pass at giants ridge and it's a pretty alright place also. I try to hit a few different Midwest hills every year. This year it was afton and Mt. Bohemia. I always go to spirit mountain and lutsen every year both very enjoyable Midwest resorts.


----------

